# AXIOM mit Java 1.4



## Nicco (11. Dez 2007)

Hallo

ist es irgendwie möglich, AXIOM mit Java 1.4 zu benutzen? Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?


Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruss Nicco


----------



## ARadauer (11. Dez 2007)

> 1.1 Release (Archived)
> 
> Note : This released was compiled using JDK 1.5 and will not work with JDK 1.4. Please move to AXIOM 1.1.1.



hört sich so an als würde die version 1.1.1 mit java 1.4 laufen.


----------



## Nicco (11. Dez 2007)

ich arbeite mit 1.1.1, oder besser gesagt versuche zu arbeiten...

hat vielleicht jemand ein howto dazu? das beispiel auf axiom benutzt die Klasse XMLStreamReader und diese gibts erst ab java 1.6 - oder irre ich mich?

Gruss Nicco


edith meint noch, dass ich es nun mal mit 1.0 probiere


----------



## Nicco (11. Dez 2007)

Mit Java 1.6 läuft folgendes Beispiel, doch mit 1.5 und 1.4.2 bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:620)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:124)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:260)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:56)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:195)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:268)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:319)
Exception in thread "main"
```


Die dazugehörenden Files:

AXIOMSample.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<ah:hotels xmlns:ah="http://axishotels.de">
	<hotel>
		<name>Axis Hotel</name>
		<manager>Duke Apache</manager>
		<address>
			<street>Springstreet</street>
			<no>52</no>
			<zip>3214</zip>
			<country>Dreamland</country>
		</address>
	</hotel>
	<hotel>
		<name>Axiom Hotel</name>
		<manager>Duke Apache</manager>
		<address>
			<street>Loggerstreet</street>
			<no>984</no>
			<zip>5729</zip>
			<country>Dreamland</country>
		</address>
	</hotel>
</ah:hotels>
```


```
package test;

import java.io.FileNotFoundException;

import javax.xml.stream.XMLStreamException;

import org.apache.axiom.om.OMElement;
import org.apache.axiom.om.impl.builder.StAXOMBuilder;

public class AXIOMSample {

    public static void main(String[] args) {

	try {
	    // create the parser
	    StAXOMBuilder builder = new StAXOMBuilder("AXIOMSample.xml");

	    // get the root element
	    OMElement documentElement = builder.getDocumentElement();

	    // dump the out put to console with caching
	    System.out.println(documentElement.toStringWithConsume());
	} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
	    e.printStackTrace();
	} catch (XMLStreamException e) {
	    e.printStackTrace();
	}
    }
}
```


Vielen Dank im Voraus für weiterführende Tipps.


Gruss Nicco


----------



## Nicco (11. Dez 2007)

Habs herausgefunden: Ich musste noch den Compilance-Level anpassen.

Gruss Nik


----------

